# Remington .243 model 770



## Mr.Kahler (Jul 15, 2013)

I plan to use this gun to kill coyotes here in vt. Can anyone tell me about this particular model. Advantages disadvantages.... I have a bushnell 9x40mm scope that is dead nuts at 100 yrds. I was wondering how far a shot I could take at a dog approximately while still aiming in the kill zone without adjusting the scope(aimin up at all)? Also people's opinions on using this particular rifle. I'm using 80gr Remington cartridges.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What bullet are you shooting ? and how fast is it going ?


----------



## Mr.Kahler (Jul 15, 2013)

Just normal 80gr Remington rounds. I cant find the 95 federal fusion rounds I had previously at any store but I do have 4 of those left. I'll be goin with the 80gr tho


----------



## Mr.Kahler (Jul 15, 2013)

95gr*


----------



## Mr.Kahler (Jul 15, 2013)

The 95gr are 2730fps at 100yrds box says. 2490 fps at 200yds. At 400 2060fps


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Will you be shooting the 80's normally or the 95's. And if it's the 80's what is the muzzle velocity (it should be on the box)


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The easy answer is 300 yds. however there are some variables, velocity being the biggest concern. You should set your point of impact approximately 2" high at 100 yds which will put you dead-on (or within 1/2" depending on your muzzle velocity) at 200 and your drop at 300 should be about 3.5".

Now I'm just using rounded off numbers here as it all depends on the muzzle velocity. Either way and with either bullet you should set up to have a 200 yd zero. You'll impact high in the kill zone at 100 yds and a bit low in the zone at 300 yds but the dog will be dead either way.


----------



## Mr.Kahler (Jul 15, 2013)

So what your sayin is to site my rifle in for 200. Not the current 100. Aim low at 100 afterwards and high at 300. The Remington box has no stats. I'd like to use the federal fusion 95gr. The muzzle velocity for those is 2980fps. I'll be using those until my last five rounds are gone ten move the 80gr. I practice today and blow away a milk jug filled with water at 100yrds with each round


----------



## Mr.Kahler (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks for replying also. This is interesting and I appreciate the time your giving to help me out.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

yes and no.....Yes sight in at 200, and no there is no need to aim anywhere other than dead on from 50 to 300 yds. the bullet trajectory never varies out of the kill zone....make sense ?


----------



## Mr.Kahler (Jul 15, 2013)

Yes sir thanks for clarifying. Do you know anything about knight and hale calls. I have a cotton tale in distress and a heckln howler. Will these be enough to go out this weekend with or should I be more prepared?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

not saying those calls wont work for ya

ive tried the commercail brand ones my self

thought they all sounded pretty much the same

i realy like my custom made calls that i have gotten from folks on this site

the guys on here make some awesome calls

every thing from predator to turkey to deer calls

matter of fact i used a custom turkey slate call that i got from praire wolf this spring and called in the biggest tom of my life

too bad my bow was broken and missed the shot(ok it may have been me,but i still say it was the bow lol )

either way,give them a try and ifn you shoot something

dont forget the pics


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Is this your deer rifle too? If not you might want to look into the lighter varmint rounds. (Winchester silver tip 55gr, Nosler Varmegeddon, and Hornady Vmax are some factory options) They are not very tough bullets. I had them blow up on an alfalfa while chuck hunting 2 times now. They shoot a little flatter and can be more fur friendly, in the plus column.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes those calls will be enough.


----------



## Mr.Kahler (Jul 15, 2013)

To be completely honest I'm a rookie hunter. I've never killed a deer nor a dog. Don't have family to show me how it's done. I'm shooting in the dark here and blazing my own trail its tough and a little discouraging. I did get a turkey with a bow last year though  any recommendations on beginner calls that are simple yet effective. Who do I talk to about getting them? I don't expect to get a dog my first times out but any tips will help. I'm learning a lot just from this site


----------



## Mr.Kahler (Jul 15, 2013)

I used this rifle for deer season last year yes. Had my sights on a deer but it was just before dark and I didn't want to risk it being a doe. I'd like my first deer and all of them to be legal. Come to find out a guy I work withs buddy got a nice 7. Pointer in that same field last year. I'm betting it was the one I had in my scope at 40 yds damnit


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Several of us here make calls, ItzDirty, Prairiewolf, Weasel, CMGC, Rich Cronk and myself.....Sorry if I forgot anyone. I'll send you a PM


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i would recomend an enclosed reed style call for a beginner

just easier to use in my opinion

watch the vendors section on the site and you will see all kinds of very well made custom calls

by many of the talented guys on here

you cant go wrong with a call from any of them

congrats with the bow kill buzzard

you never know you may get lucky and get your first dog on your first outing,it does happen like that some times

good luck


----------



## Mr.Kahler (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks. I'm hopin it goes tht way. I'll be trying Saturday mornin probably all day long here in Vermont. It's open season all year long here


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

If you expect to see one.... You won't be so shocked when one or two or three show up. You should expect it . Enclosed reeds are much easier to start with. The howler you might want to leave at home for a bit. You can do a lot with that enclosed reed rabbit call you have already. You might want to get another enclosed reed that is a litte rapier tone.

Weasel, lonehowl, eyemakecalls2 (I have not seen Jesse on here in a bit though) also make enclosed reeds.


----------



## Mr.Kahler (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks. I'm feeling more confident about the distress call already. Honestly I'm just hoping to see any at all. Any recommendations for a raspier call? I'm lookin at some of dons. They look real nice


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Just tell him you are looking for raspier than what you have and he will tune it for ya.


----------



## Mr.Kahler (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks dirty. You guys are all real helpful for guys like me. YOu know...the needy type Hahahahaha


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Mr.Kahler said:


> Thanks dirty. You guys are all real helpful for guys like me. YOu know...the needy type Hahahahaha :smile:


around here

were all a little needy lol


----------



## Mr.Kahler (Jul 15, 2013)

So maybe I'll fit right in haha


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

as long as you have a good sense of humor (which i think you do)

you will fit in just fine


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mr.Kahler said:


> So maybe I'll fit right in haha


It seems as though you already have !


----------



## Mr.Kahler (Jul 15, 2013)

Then fit in I shall


----------



## Mr.Kahler (Jul 15, 2013)

youngdon said:


> It seems as though you already have !


Awesome


----------



## Mr.Kahler (Jul 15, 2013)

I'd like to fit one of these 80gr right behind a dogs shoulder Saturday haha


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hit them right on the shoulder, that 80 gr. will punch right through.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

wouldnt we all


----------



## Mr.Kahler (Jul 15, 2013)

Oh I didn't know the placement was up front more as compared to a deer. Ida Ben too far back haha. Good stuff don


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If they are standing staight on a chest shot always works or you can angle it in depending on how the coyote is standing.


----------



## Mr.Kahler (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks or the insight don


----------



## Mr.Kahler (Jul 15, 2013)

youngdon said:


> The easy answer is 300 yds. however there are some variables, velocity being the biggest concern. You should set your point of impact approximately 2" high at 100 yds which will put you dead-on (or within 1/2" depending on your muzzle velocity) at 200 and your drop at 300 should be about 3.5".
> 
> Now I'm just using rounded off numbers here as it all depends on the muzzle velocity. Either way and with either bullet you should set up to have a 200 yd zero. You'll impact high in the kill zone at 100 yds and a bit low in the zone at 300 yds but the dog will be dead either way.


What if I keep it @ 100 for Saturdays hunt? How would that change the trajectory at 300yds


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What was your velocity at the muzzle ? with the bullet you'll use.


----------



## Mr.Kahler (Jul 15, 2013)

95gr federal fusion deer round. Just because I have stats. Out of muzzle it's 2980 fps


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd guess about 13" low at 300. Those 95's drop fast but have a good bit of energy left


----------



## Mr.Kahler (Jul 15, 2013)

Aim 13" above the dog at 300 or 13" below it. I'm confused sorry


----------



## Mr.Kahler (Jul 15, 2013)

Above right cuz the bullet drops over space


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes aim above it. I'd make a point to re-zero asap, then it becomes a no brainer out to 300.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I like no brains needed....


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

No problem if you want it to hit 2" high at 100 yds. then turn it up 8 clicks if you have a normal scope. I set mine about 3" high at 100 yds. and have no worries out to 300 or so. JMO


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

You might want to check out this site to see how a given round performs at distance. Plug in your info and the computer does the rest. Good luck.


----------



## sconniecoyotecaller (Jun 14, 2013)

I had the hecklin howler and hated I found the easiest howler for me to use is the promos lil dog. As for your grain size on your bullets I also use a .243 and I have been shooting the 55 grain winchester ballistic silvertip through my model 700 and I like them a lot. There is one thing I don't like about win. bst which is they are a little pricey and after this I am going try hornady superformance.


----------



## dlh2689 (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm not really a fan of the 770. I had one for awhile and ended up trading it off. I would recommend the Remington 700.


----------



## Mr.Kahler (Jul 15, 2013)

All very good tips. I'm gonna take it to the range Tomorow and really give it a run. Should have it zeroed in a jif. I traded a .22 for this rifle. Was a steal I think


----------

